# Westwater - River "shortcut" or cutoff



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

In the "better late than never" Department...

I was out on Westy last weekend and heard from a group that's been out there every weekend in March that the river shortcut has downed trees across it. This is the cutoff that goes across the meander just above where you enter the canyon proper and the first of the Class II rapids start. If anyone wants to take that fun little detour, don't forget the chainsaw! If anyone *does* take a chainsaw out there, please be aware that its probably private land.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------

